# Whats the best wormer for baby pigs



## badgerboy (Jul 31, 2010)

They are 4to10 weeks old


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Why would you worm baby pigs?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

HeritagePigs said:


> Why would you worm baby pigs?


That's right Badger, if they are still on their mother leave them alone. It is normal to worm at weaning and/or as they go to new homes if you are selling them as weaners. Ivomec Injectable is my wormer of choice as it does both internal and external parasites.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i use ivomec premix for swine, type c medicated feed. 0.02% if you are raising a few i would do injectibles. but a bunch its so much easier this way, this stuff is about 60.00 for a 20 lb bag that lasts forever. 1 cup, for each load of feed.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If you do a fecal and find worms to be a problem then you can try Ivermec or one of the FenBen based wormers. Both work well. But I would first try powdered garlic and milk. Both are natural wormers. See:

http://flashweb.com/blog/2005/10/worms-au-natural.html

Rotational grazing is the other big help in keeping control of parasites.

Don't just assume you have to worm. You might be curing a non-problem. The problem with the commercial chemical wormers is they also kill dung beetles.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## badgerboy (Jul 31, 2010)

i have 2 they are about 25/30# and on medicated feed so ivomec is best


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I feed 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily for good health to everything that breathes around here. DE also deworms, so I have no need to use commercial dewormers. I don't feed medicated feed.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

When ours got older we used the same as Highlands and we never had a problem.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

DE, yes, thanks for mentioning that Rogo. That is another good thing that many people have used. Something else I have heard of is Basic H(?). My suspicion is it is acting as a surficant and breaking down the membrane on the worms.


----------



## badgerboy (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks everyone u been a big help


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

badgerboy said:


> i have 2 they are about 25/30# and on medicated feed so ivomec is best


Out of curiosity, if you're only raising a couple of hogs why all the chemical input. Are you feeding medicated feed and worming routinely just because "thats how its done"? 

I'm assuming with just two hogs and your first time these are intended for your freezer -- and or the freezer of friends/family? If that's the case may I ask what you hope to accomplish by raising the hogs yourself rather than purchasing supermarket pork? 

Are you looking for cheaper food? Are you looking for more 'wholesome' food?


----------

